# Improved! Painting 3D Haunt Panels



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MOD NOTE: 2019 updated so entire tutorial contained in first post!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing work and an excellent tutorial as usual! Thank you Terra!

Eric


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the easier steps! Nothing like saved time! Just wondering . . . Why the respirator?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Wolfbeard 

JoJo, I use the respirator because I paint soooo much that the air around me starts to irritate my lungs. Used to use the paper ones but they kept fogging up my glasses, lol. So, bit the bullet and got the overkill respirator but it's really comfortable. I look like a freak though  Just getting ready for the zombie apocalypse...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Great tutorial Terra! Outstanding work as per usual  Nothing in the world wrong w/ wearing a respirator. If you ever start using 2 stage automotive paint, you'll be glad you went "overkill" for this application. Nothing like some good old cyanide (Isocyanate) to clear up those lung cookies! Lol!


----------

